# Fischfrikadellen



## Zanderfänger (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe Kollegen!

Kennt jemand von Euch ein "besonderes" Rezept für Fischfrikadellen aus Weißfischen?

Für alle Ideen schon im Voraus vielen Dank #h


----------



## Revilo (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Auf folgender Seite bekommst du ein Rezept:
http://www.gabrieleaceto.de/fischkuechle_fischpflanzerl.htm
Andernfalls sollte man über Googel auch welche finden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Revilo schrieb:
			
		

> Andernfalls sollte man über Googel auch welche finden.


Danke, schönes Rezept aber mancher Boardie kennt vielleicht ein "besonderes" was er selbst schon ausprobiert hat. #h


----------



## Revilo (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Wir haben unsere Fischfrikadellen so gemacht, wie wir auch unsere Fleischfrikadellen machen und sie schmeckten.
Also wenn du ein Rezept hast, dann wende das doch mal an.


----------



## noose (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Revilo schrieb:
			
		

> Auf folgender Seite bekommst du ein Rezept:
> http://www.gabrieleaceto.de/fischkuechle_fischpflanzerl.htm
> Andernfalls sollte man über Googel auch welche finden.



Also ich find das rezept schon "besonders" mit grüner Tabasco usw..


----------



## Lionhead (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Verlaß dich auf deine Gefühle mein junger Padawan... 

Wenn ich Fischfrikadellen mache, nehme ich immer die Zutaten die ich habe.
Gerne nehme ich frische Paprika, Zucchini, Lauch, Bärlauch, Schnittlauch, Petersilie, Zwiebeln, Tomaten (getrocknete), Knoblauch, Sellerie, Pistazien, Möhren.
Dabei sollte man immer die Mengenverhältnisse beachten.
Es soll ja auch nach Fisch schmecken.

Ich drehe die Zutaten (wenn möglich) gleich mit durch den Fleischwolf. Auch das Brot, welches ich nicht einweiche.

Das spart eine Menge Arbeit.

Nicht fehlen dürfen natürlich Eier (auf 1 Kg Filet ca. 3 Eier) und ein Spritzer Zitrone, die ganze Masse abschmecken und ab dafür....

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## sharkhooker (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Moin
bei mir ganz einfach:
1kg Weisfisch
1kg Rindergehacktes (Schwienkram es ich nich)
ne Gemüsezwiebel (oder auch 2)
2 Brötchen
1 Ei
Petersile
ordentlich Pepper und natürlich Salz

Petri


----------



## Lionhead (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst.
Du mischt das Fischfilet mit Rinderhack.
Was bleibt denn geschmackstechnisch vom Weissfisch und wer soll das essen?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## sharkhooker (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst.
> Du mischt das Fischfilet mit Rinderhack.
> Was bleibt denn geschmackstechnisch vom Weissfisch und wer soll das essen?
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"


Moin
Aber 100%!
Nimms mir nicht übel, aber dat schmeckt!
Wer's nich probiert, hat was verpasst.(meine Meinung)
Apropos wer's essen "soll": ich z.B.

Mal ganz im Ernst, das schmeckt wirklich 1a.
Kam darauf weil's mein Mädel's "zu fischig" war!

Greeting's
und
Petri


----------



## Lionhead (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Mal ganz im Ernst, das schmeckt wirklich 1a.
Kam darauf weil's mein Mädel's "zu fischig" war!

Greeting's
und
Petri[/quote]

Jetzt ist der Fischgeschmack weg?

Sorry, aber ich bin vorbelastet (in einem früheren Leben stand ich mal in der Küche und wurde von der 60 jährigen Chefin für meine Goldene Zunge gelobt, aber das ist ein anders Thema... ).

Du kannst natürlich weiterhin deine Frikadellen machen wie du möchtest, aber probiere doch mal die Zugabe von Gemüse.
Das mildert auch den Geschmack des Fisches ab, ist gesund und schmeckt ebenfalls.
Meine Frauen haben sich noch nie über meine Frikadellen beschwert...|supergri .

Aber trotzdem danke für die ungewöhnliche Anregung.

Man lernt halt nie aus.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## muddyliz (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#frik


----------



## Lionhead (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Danke für den Link, sind ein par tolle Anregungen dabei,

Frikadellen von geräuchertem Fisch sind ja auch ungewöhnlich.


Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## sharkhooker (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz im Ernst, das schmeckt wirklich 1a.
> Kam darauf weil's mein Mädel's "zu fischig" war!
> 
> Greeting's
> ...


 
Jetzt ist der Fischgeschmack weg?

Sorry, aber ich bin vorbelastet (in einem früheren Leben stand ich mal in der Küche und wurde von der 60 jährigen Chefin für meine Goldene Zunge gelobt, aber das ist ein anders Thema... ).

Du kannst natürlich weiterhin deine Frikadellen machen wie du möchtest, aber probiere doch mal die Zugabe von Gemüse.
Das mildert auch den Geschmack des Fisches ab, ist gesund und schmeckt ebenfalls.
Meine Frauen haben sich noch nie über meine Frikadellen beschwert...|supergri .

Aber trotzdem danke für die ungewöhnliche Anregung.

Man lernt halt nie aus.

Jan "Lionhead"[/QUOTE]
Ich hab's mir jetzt grad audgedruckt.

Ich probiers.
Die Eier bzw das Ei hab ich bei mir vergessen!
Nimmst Du so viele damit es zusammen hält, oder?


----------



## miramar (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

sagt mal, ne blöde frage, lasst ihr die gräten drinne, und schraubt die mit durch den fleischwolf? ne, oder?

(Yo, das wäre ja mal ein Grund auf Weißfisch angeln zu gehen, und die lütten als Raubfischköder zu verwenden....)


----------



## miramar (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#frik






> Verlaß dich auf deine Gefühle mein junger Padawan...
> 
> Wenn ich Fischfrikadellen mache, nehme ich immer die Zutaten die ich habe.
> Gerne nehme ich frische Paprika, Zucchini, Lauch, Bärlauch, Schnittlauch, Petersilie, Zwiebeln, Tomaten (getrocknete), Knoblauch, Sellerie, Pistazien, Möhren.
> ...




WOW! Gleich ausgedruckt für die private Rezeptsammlung...!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Du mischt das Fischfilet mit Rinderhack.


Hallo Leute,

habe auch schon von *gemischtem Hack* mit 50% Weißfischhack gehört.

Soll angeblich sehr legger sein und da könne man auch ruhig nen Hecht oder Karpfen reinfeuern! #6


----------



## sharkhooker (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Moin
Rein geht da bestimmt ne menge, aber ich persönlich würde mir von dem Hecht lieber Steak's schneiden.
Aber ja, rein geht's

Petri
und viel Spaß beim Zubereiten und Essen


----------



## Revilo (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				miramar schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, ne blöde frage, lasst ihr die gräten drinne, und schraubt die mit durch den fleischwolf? ne, oder?
> 
> (Yo, das wäre ja mal ein Grund auf Weißfisch angeln zu gehen, und die lütten als Raubfischköder zu verwenden....)


Die Weißfische werden filetiert und die Filets dann durch den Fleischwolf gedreht.
Da merkst keine Gräten beim Essen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

@Revilo

So "kann" man es machen!


----------



## DonCamile (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Fischrezepte:
http://kochbuch.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/kategorie.php?kat=Fischgerichte

Fischfrikadellen:
http://kochbuch.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/bin/rezept.php?id=33695


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Danke Dieter!

Klingt interessant:

http://kochbuch.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/bin/rezept.php?id=26613


----------



## Clouserfan (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Hallo Boardies! Also das mit dem Rinder- o. A. Schweinegehaktes versaut den Geschmack der Fischfrikadellen völlig. Hier nun mein Rezept:
auf 750g Fisch, 80g Semmel(brösel),3 Frühlingszwiebeln, 80 ml Zitronensatft,
2Tl Pfeffer,1El frischer Dill, 1-2 El Ottosilie(der kleine Bruder von Peter) etwa 35-40 g Salz und wer mag Chedderkäse. Bei Weißfisch (Blei etc.) bitte alles 2 mal wolfen und ne Leberwurstscheibe 3,5-4 mm verwenden. Dadurch entfällt das knirscheln beim Kauen und die Maße muß nicht in den Kühlschrank (ist sofort fest). Viel Spaß beim Probieren. Petri Heil.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

@Clouserfan

Geiles Rezept aber was ist Ottosilie - meinst Du *Kresse* wie Google sagt???


----------



## Dieter Schareina (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

:ln   Das kann doch nur Petersilie sein.


           Oder????

           Grüße von  D.S.


----------



## Clouserfan (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Hallo Fans des selbstverarbeiteten Fanges! Entschuldigt die spitze Zunge, aber bei uns ist Petersilie schnell alle, deshalb nehmen wir Ottosilie.

Ich habe aber noch was wirklich wichtiges vergessen. 1.1 Ei auf die Masse von 750g. Und 2. Gaaannnzzzz wichtig die Fische häuten!!!

Das ganze Rezept ist ernst gemeint außer der Gag mit der Petersilie. Und schmeckt mir sehr gut.
Grüße aus Weimar. Entschuldigt meinen schw. Humor


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

@Clouserfan

:m


----------



## Lionhead (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Clouserfan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies! Also das mit dem Rinder- o. A. Schweinegehaktes versaut den Geschmack der Fischfrikadellen völlig. Hier nun mein Rezept:
> auf 750g Fisch, 80g Semmel(brösel),3 Frühlingszwiebeln, 80 ml Zitronensatft,
> 2Tl Pfeffer,1El frischer Dill, 1-2 El Ottosilie(der kleine Bruder von Peter) etwa 35-40 g Salz und wer mag Chedderkäse. Bei Weißfisch (Blei etc.) bitte alles 2 mal wolfen und ne Leberwurstscheibe 3,5-4 mm verwenden. Dadurch entfällt das knirscheln beim Kauen und die Maße muß nicht in den Kühlschrank (ist sofort fest). Viel Spaß beim Probieren. Petri Heil.


 
Wenn man Cheddarkäse in den Fischfriksadellen mag, kann man auch gleich Rinderhack nehmen, weil der Fischgeschmack dann auch hin ist.:m 

Aber es soll ja Leute geben, die gerne Fischfikadellen essen, nur sie dürfen nicht nach Fisch schmecken.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Clouserfan (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Hallo Fischfans! Also der Käse sollte in nicht zu hoher Konzentration zugegeben werden, und wenn man nicht mag sollte man ihn ganz bei Seite lassen. 
*Aber auch andere Zutaten verfälschen den Geschmack: zum Beispiel Gewürze. Und wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten, würden alle *
*Frau Merkel lieben.:q *


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Was haltet Ihr von Ingwer oder Parmesan in den Frikos???


----------



## DonCamile (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr von Ingwer oder Parmesan in den Frikos???


Ernst,des is mir grad egal ob Ingwer oder Parmesan wann sin se fertisch isch heb kohldampf |supergri


----------



## sundeule (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> in einem früheren Leben stand ich mal in der Küche und wurde von der 60 jährigen Chefin für meine Goldene Zunge gelobt


 
Minsch Lionhead! Wenn ich eine Petze wäre, würde ich jetzt seeeeehhr laut Taatüüütata rufen! Aber ich halte dicht!#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Ernst,des is mir grad egal ob Ingwer oder Parmesan wann sin se fertisch isch heb kohldampf |supergri


Die basse awwer net zum  Äppelwoi! #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Fips III schrieb:
			
		

> 5. *den Rest mit Gräten* in eine "Mulinex" mit den zwei Messern geben, Brühe hinzugeben und zu einer dünnflüssigen Masse (Konsistenz wie Pfannkuchenteig) durchmixen. (Nur dann sind alle feinen Gräten wirklich weg)
> 6. Diesen Teil (5.) irgendwie andicken: Geht mit gekochten Kartoffeln, Püree, Semmelmehl, eingeweichten Brötchen oder Trockenzwiebel, oder oder oder.


Hallo Fips,

vielen Dank für deine zahlreichen Tipps aber stören die "zermahlenen" Gräten nicht trotzdem beim verspeisen!? #h


----------



## Lionhead (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Fips III schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Frage.:l
> 
> Alle Vorposter wollten sie durch irgend einen "Wolf" drehen.
> Das sind leider nicht alle Gräten "zermahlen".
> ...


 
Moin Falk, 

warum einfach wenn es auch umständlich geht.

Die Weißfische werden grob filetiert, die verbleibenden Gräten werden zweimal durch einen Fleischwolf gedreht, erst mit einer groben Scheibe und dann mit einer kleinen. Bisher hat sich noch nie jemand über eine Gräte in den Frikadellen beschwert. 
Deine Methode eignet sich guit für Fischpastete, nur das man zum Andicken Gelatine benutzt.
Ansonsten für Fischfrikadellen sehr aufwendig. 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Naja, lasst uns vielleicht lieber wieder auf die "Liebkosung" der Geschmacksnerven zurückkommen. :q


----------



## Dieter Schareina (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Clouserfan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fans des selbstverarbeiteten Fanges!
> Hallo Clauserfan.
> :r Also dein Rezept war wohl gut. Aber der salzanteil von 35-40 Gramm hat die ganze Sache ungenießbar gemacht.
> Oder habe ich etwas falsch gelesen?
> ...


----------



## fantazia (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				miramar schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, ne blöde frage, lasst ihr die gräten drinne, und schraubt die mit durch den fleischwolf? ne, oder?
> 
> (Yo, das wäre ja mal ein Grund auf Weißfisch angeln zu gehen, und die lütten als Raubfischköder zu verwenden....)


nee,am besten vorher filet machen und wenn noch gräten vorhanden diese mit ner pinzette raussammeln :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Gude!

Man soll sie übrigens auch räuchern können!

Hat das schon mal jemand von euch ausprobiert? #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Push! :q


----------



## muddyliz (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Gude!
> 
> Man soll sie übrigens auch räuchern können!
> 
> Hat das schon mal jemand von euch ausprobiert? #h


Geht doch viel einfacher, wenn man die Fische erst räuchert und dann aus dem Fleisch Frikadellen macht. So bekommst du auch leichter die Gräten raus und die Haut ab, ohne Filetieren.


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

*Feine Fischfrikadellen mit Lauch und Miso
*
500 g     Fischfilet (z.B. Kabeljau, Rotbarsch, Seelachs oder Tunfisch)
1 Stange/n     Lauch
1 Stück     Ingwer, (3-4 cm)
2 EL     Sesam
2 EL     Gewürzpaste (helle oder mitteldunkle Miso-Paste)
1 großes     Ei(er)
      Salz
 evtl.     Meerrettich (Wasabi, aus der Tube)
3 EL     Öl

Zubereitung

Das Fischfilet mit Küchenpapier trocken tupfen. Mit dem Finger über das Filet fahren. Alle Gräten, die man dabei aufspürt, mit der Pinzette rausziehen. Dann das Fischfilet ganz fein hacken.
Vom Lauch das Wurzelbüschel und die welken Teile abschneiden. Die Lauchstange längs aufschlitzen, gründlich waschen und ganz fein hacken. Ingwer schälen und auch ganz fein hacken. Sesam in einer Pfanne rösten, bis er fein duftet. In den Mörser schütten und zerstoßen.
Den Lauch mit Ingwer, Sesam, Miso und Ei zum Fisch geben. Mit Salz und eventuell etwas Wasabi (für alle, die gern scharf essen, aber nicht zu viel nehmen) würzen. Alles kräftig durchkneten und zwölf Frikadellen daraus formen.
Das Öl in einer beschichteten Pfanne erhitzen. Die Frikadellen reinlegen und etwa 4 - 5 Minuten bei mittlerer Hitze braten. Umdrehen und noch mal so lange braten.
Die Frikadellen schmecken auch kalt sehr lecker, dazu schmeckt Reis und Sojasauce und eingelegter japanischer Ingwer.


----------



## Philip (30. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

@ all #h 

Ich möchte mich am Wochenende das erste mal an Fischfrikadellen probieren, und mir alle Rezepte hier aus dem AB, und noch einige andere durchgelesen :b .
Eine ganz entscheidende Zutat hierbei ist Salz. Leider haben alle von mir gelesene Rezepturen eins gemeinsam, keine trifft eine Aussage dazu wieviel Salz auf z.B 1 Kg Frikadellenmasse benötigt wird #c , es heisst immer nur lapidar "Salz". Nehme ich zuwenig Salz werden die Frikadellen langweilig schmecken, nehme ich zuviel sind diese versalzen |scardie: .
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ;+ .


----------



## mot67 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

schmeck doch den frikadellenteig ab, nach und nach mehr salz zu geben.


----------



## Rottonka (30. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Sehr vereehrte Boardies,

Was tütelt Ihr denn alle mit nem Fleischwolf rum.
Nimmt ne Küchenmaschine wie z.B. den Thermomix oder ähnliches, schmeißt die Filets rein dann 4 Sekunden Power
und die Gräten sind Geschichte.
Zu Philip einfach die abgewürzte Fischmasse probieren wie die Japaner und falls noch etwas fehlt nach würzen.
Ein Tipp noch, mach eine klein gehackte angeschwitzte Zwiebel
mit ganz fein geschnittenem Speck in die Masse ist echt legger.

Gruß und guten Appetit 
Rottonka


----------



## Clouserfan (30. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

@ Phillip 
Das mit dem Salz ist geschmachsabhängig wie alles im Leben.
Mit ca 4-5g pro Kg Mett bist Du erstmal auf der richtigen Seite.
Nachwürzen geht dann noch. Aber Salz wieder entfernen wird mühsam ist erstmal zu viel des guten getan.:q 

@ Rottonka
Nicht jeder mag die zerfetzte Konsestenz gehäckselter Masse.
Traditionell macht jeder Metzger seine Mettmasse mit nem Wolf und nicht mit dem Fleischkutter.
Aber es ist jeder seiner eigenen Suppe Schmied.#6 


Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Das mit dem Salz wird immer ein Problem sein.
Der eine mag mehr, der andere weniger.

Der eine Fisch ha mehr Eigengeschmack, der andere weniger (ergo braucht man mehr oder weniger Salz).

Der eine brät die Frikadellen richtig durch, der andere gerade auf den Punkt (wobei man dann etwas mehr Salz braucht, da mehr Wasser/Flüssigkeit in den fertigen Frikadellen ist).

Zum Thmea Salz kann man also letztlich nur sagen
Ausprobieren!


----------



## Philip (31. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

@ all

Ich danke euch für die zahlreichen Antworten auf meine Frage nach der Salzmenge.
Ich habe bisher folgendes gemacht:
Eine Möhre, drei Schalotten, zwei Knoblauchzehen und etwas Lauch in sehr kleine Würfel geschnitten und in Butter angebraten. Anschliessend noch gehackte Petersilie untergemischt und abkühlen lassen.
1 kg. Dorsch, 220 gr. Zander, 130 gr. Lachs und 100 gr. selbstgepuhlte Nordseekraben durch den Wolf gedreht, mit dem angebratenen Gemüse, zwei Baguettebrötchen und Pfeffer durchgemischt. Die Masse zieht jetzt über Nacht im Kühlschrank durch, morgen kommt dann noch das Salz dazu und dann werden die Frikadellen gebraten.
Klingt doch lecker.

Hatte ich ganz vergessen, drei Eier kommen auch noch rein.


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Philip schrieb:


> 2*20* gr. Zander, 1*30* gr. Lachs und 100 gr. selbstgepuhlte Nordseekraben durch den Wolf gedreht


Sehr genaue Angaben, der Herr Bocuse lässt grüßen... #6 #h


----------



## Philip (31. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr genaue Angaben, der Herr Bocuse lässt grüßen... #6 #h


 
Bocuse lässt grüßen? Bocuse hat das Rezept von mir.
Mich interessierte einfach nur mal wieviel wovon drin ist, deshalb habe ich vorher einfach mal gewogen was ich noch so im Haus hatte.


----------



## Clouserfan (31. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Hallo Phillip !
Wer solche Rezepte auch kocht, braucht eigentlich nach ner Salzmenge für ein Rezept nicht mehr zu fragen.

Noch ne Anmerkung zum erst sieden. Die Frikos dürfen ruhig herzhaft auf den Punkt(saftig) gebraten sein, das geht mean. nicht mit vorher gesiedetem Filet.
Übrigens geht das Filet von großen Bleien (auch Brasse genannt) sehr gut roh. Ich verwende die Oberseite  bis zur Seitenlinie , da ist nur eine Reihe Heugabeln drin. Der Rest wird Fischfetzen und RubyDuby(da nehme ich auch ne "nette Muli")


----------



## Philip (31. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



			
				Clouserfan schrieb:
			
		

> Wer solche Rezepte auch kocht, braucht eigentlich nach ner Salzmenge für ein Rezept nicht mehr zu fragen.


 
Ich danke für das Kompliment #6 und hoffe sehr das Du Recht behälst.


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. März 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Philip schrieb:


> Ich danke für das Kompliment #6 und hoffe sehr das Du Recht behälst.


Du wirst es wohl ohne Recht und wenes schaffen. #h


----------



## Philip (1. April 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

@ all

So es ist vollbracht.
Das mit dem Salz habe ich so gemacht wie von Rottonka empfohlen, Masse probieren und dann nachwürzen. Für 1,5 kg Masse habe ich etwa 15 gr Salz benötigt. Statt drei habe ich auch nur zwei Eier genommen, sonst wäre die Masse zu matschig geworden.
Und hier noch ein Bild von den oberleckeren Frikadellen.

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/4994/cimg0466gq2.jpg

Na wer hat Hunger ?


----------



## hotte50 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*



Philip schrieb:


> Na wer hat Hunger ?




schlabber.....ich......schlabber


das ist ja sowas von gemein......einem mit solchen Bildern den Mund wässrig zu machen |gr:


----------



## versuchsangler (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Ich auch....Ich auch. Kannste mir 1-2 Stück per PF(persönliche Frikadelle)senden.Wenn es technich möglich wäre hätte ich sie mir natürlich direkt von deinem Teller auf meinen transferiert.Hätte vorher auch um Erlaubnis gebeten.:q                                                     gruss Torsten


----------



## Vodnik (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

so, hab mich heut mal in der küche zu schaffen gemacht und mit hilfe einiger anregungen aus dem thread hier meinen fang von vorgestern, 2 brassen um die 40cm, 2 güstern um die 20cm, ein rotauge, zu lecker frikadellen verarbeitet. bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

verwendete zutaten:
- das abgelöste "fleisch" von den fischen 
- 1 grosse möhre
- 1 grosse rote paprika
- 2 zwiebeln
- salz
- pfeffer
- paprika
- bratfischgewürz
- knoblauch (dezent)
- curry (dezent)

zubereitung geht so:
- zuerst hab ich die fische (natürlich ausgenommen, geschuppt und ohne kopf, schwanz, flossen) in stücke a ca. 10cm geteilt (wg. der grösse)
- dann die stücken in einen topf mit köchelnder gemüsebrühe getan bis sie grad eben gar waren
- rausgenommen, abkühlen lassen, die haut entfernt und das "fleisch" von den groben gräten gelöst, flossensäume entfernt (die kleineren y-gräten etc. drin gelassen)
- das abgelöste "fleisch" ab in den mixer und zu 'ner masse mit schöner konsistenz verarbeitet (keine gräten mehr erkennbar)
- die schon grob zerstückelte möhre + paprika und eine von den zwiebeln auch im mixer zerhäckselt
- die andere zwiebel etwas gröber gewürfelt (für etwas biss)
- dann alles zusammen in 'ne grosse schüssel, zum andicken der masse hab ich noch etwas eingeweichtes toastbrot und paniermehl hinzugegeben, ausserdem etwas salz + pfeffer
- alles schön ordentlich durchgemengt und mit den gewürzen abgeschmeckt (lieber erstmal weniger als zuviel auf einmal!!!)
- dann die frikadellen geformt (23 stück sind's geworden) und in paniermehl gewendet
- nun noch in heissem öl schön kross braun gebraten

sind sehr lecker geworden! ...und meine sonst auf gräten etwas allergisch reagierende freundin ist auch happy...

gutes gelingen beim nachmachen, falls es einer es probieren möchte - jedenfalls sehr zu empfehlen!

achso, wer will, kann der rohmasse auch noch 1-2 eier zufügen... ging aber auch ohne super.


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Die mit den Kartoffel drin, wären auch mal nen Versuch wert. #h

Fischfrikadellen aus Brassenfilets:

3kg Brassenfilet
Fischgewürzmischung
Zitronensaft
500g Zwiebeln
500g Speck
500g Kartoffeln
1 Knolle Knobi
5 Pk gefrorene Kräuter (Dill, Petersilee, Schnittlauch)
Salz, Pfeffer
6 Eier
fertiges Fischpanat 

Brassenfilets über nacht in Zitronensaft einlegen
kochen mit der Fischgewürzmischung

Zwiebeln, Speck und Knobi klein schneiden und scharf anbraten
Kartoffeln kochen

Alles durch einen Fleischwolf laufen lassen
dazu so einen feinen Vorsatz wählen das auch die feinen Brassengräten geschreddert werden

Kräuter, Salz, Pfeffer und Eier einrühren

daraus Frikadellen formen und im Fischpanat wenden

die Frikadellen dann fritieren oder braten

bei den eingesetzten Mengen kommen etwa 80 Frikadellen raus
da es aber ziemlich arbeit macht lohnen sich kleinere mengen nicht
was nicht gleich gegessen wird einfach unfritiert/gebraten einfrieren


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Na Fischfrikofreunde, die Fleischwölfe hoffentlich bestens geölt... |supergri

Wer kennt noch ein schönes Rezept oder hat gar Bilder parat? :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

Eigeninitiative #h


----------



## Kalle 1 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

==========  REZKONV-Rezept - RezkonvSuite v1.3

     Titel: leckere Fischfrikadellen von Willy
Kategorien: Fische
     Menge: 1 Rezept

      5            Rotaugen ca. 250 gr pro Stk., ausgenommen oder
                   -- oder 2 Brassen ca 750 gr. ausgenommen
      2            Zwiebel in kleinen Würfeln geschnitten
    150     Gramm  Paniermehl grob (Brata)
      2            Eier
      2    Prisen  Salz
      1     Prise  Pfeffer
      1     klein. Löffel flüssige Zitrone oder eine frische
                   -- Zitrone ausgepresst
      1            Bisschen Dill entweder frisch (ist besser) oder
                   -- getrocknet
      1            Bisschen Petersilie genau so wie Dill

============================ QUELLE ============================
            -- Erfasst *RK* 18.02.2007 von
            -- Karl - Heinz Wolf

Die Zubereitung ist sehr einfach die, ausgenommen Fische muss ich
klein mahlen in einer Fleischmühle wie zu Uhromas Zeiten oder Mixer.
Sind sie so klein gemahlen das ich keine Gräte mehr finde kommen die
Zutaten in die Fleischmasse herein aber schön nach und nach. Wenn
ich dann alles vermischt habe mache ich die Frikadellen da heraus,
die Größe überlasse ich euch. Die fertig geformten Frikadellen in
eine Vorgeheizte Pfanne geben, nehmt aber Öl statt Butter dann
bleibt der Geschmack besser darin.

Mein Vorschlag mit Kartoffeln und einen grünen Salat der mit Essig
und Öl angemacht ist, auf einen Teller servieren, guten Appetit. Der
Geschmack der Frikadellen ist nartürlich nach Fisch und Gewürzen
aber an sonsten sehr gut.

Meine Meinung ist, das ich ein einfaches Essen habe und die Fische
die ich sonst wider zurück setzte jetzt mit nach Hause nehme und sie
so zubereite. Die Frikadellen die übrig bleiben frieren wir ein. Das
mit Willi tut mir leid, ich fand es nur gut das er mir diesen Tipp
gegeben hat. Zu den Zutaten ist zu sagen das nur der Fisch
vielleicht für einige das Problem ist, aber wenn ihr einen Nachbarn
oder Verwandten habt der Angler ist, ruft ihn an und fragt ihn, ob
er euch die Menge an Rotaugen oder Brassen besorgen kann. Dann
probiert es ein fach Aus ihr werdet es schmecken das es was
besonderes ist. Wir wünschen euch einen Guten Appetit und ein Petri
Heil.

=====


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

*Raffiniert* :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen*

*Fischwürste*


----------

